# Modifying primer bulb to start on one pull?



## Brushpile (Apr 28, 2016)

A fellow had a handheld stihl bg55 leafblower yesterday that he had somehow modified so that it would start with just one pull on half choke without pumping the primer bulb. Anyone know how this is accomplished? The way it was rigged, if you did happen to pump the primer bulb, it flooded it. He wasn't there long enough to explain what he did, but this is what I need so my wife can start and use the blower, weed eater, chainsaw, etc. whenever she wants to and I'm not around to start it for her. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kirko (May 5, 2016)

Hey Brushpile,,

Cant help with the primer bulb theory but this is a huge help to getting a quick start,,
http://www.nulon.com.au/products/Ae...v1rVc588kUvK8FeHpA2PtBoCmhrw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
Just a squirt in the airfilter intake and magic happens LOL,, It's a Huge help on those cold mornings trying to start anything with good compression.


----------



## GlynnC (May 6, 2016)

Never heard of adjusting primer bulb--worked on equipment for many years!!


----------



## Brushpile (May 6, 2016)

Yeah, it was someone elses, and come to fund out, he didn't know exactly what the owner had done to it, but it would start on one pull, as long as you didn't push the bulb. I was just hoping to figure something out for my wife because she's wanting me to buy her the electric model, and refuses to learn how to start a gas model, even though I've shown her several times.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 7, 2016)

This is my response to punch bubbles.
Solder shut the stupid hole in the choke plate and the return hose fitting.

But you need the fast idle setup in the trigger or the carb body or else it's a problem to start for anyone who doesn't have the knack for it.
And that pretty much rules it out for someone needing easy/simple for a non-motorhead.

Wish I'd never tossed that old service bulletin from Homelite that told dealers to drill a hole in the choke slide on those ST-80s that came in with "flooding problems"
Seems sort of quaint nowdays.

pains me to think of all the "obsolete" service literature that I tossed out, a couple years before getting online and finding out about web sites devoted to taking care of our older equipment.
argh!


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 7, 2016)

oh heck, I missed adding the photo of the last one I modded.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 7, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> she's wanting me to buy her the electric model, and refuses to learn how to start a gas model,


 Electric, YIKES!
We are going to need to talk to her.
I can't express this enough! You got to get this sort of thing in the wedding vows.

I mean are you quite fond of this woman..lol


----------



## Brushpile (May 7, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Electric, YIKES!
> We are going to need to talk to her.
> I can't express this enough! You got to get this sort of thing in the wedding vows.
> 
> I mean are you quite fond of this woman..lol


Ha. I know , I know. It's an uphill battle since she got to try out the neighbor's battery operated string trimmer, and fell in love with how light and quiet it was. I told her we may have to consider going to counseling if we can't resolve this in a civilized manner.


----------



## Slingblade (May 7, 2016)

*Scratches head, looks confused*...Shouldn't she be on the "zero turn ridding mower" while you are doing the weed eating and trimming with a commercial grade gas operated trimmer?....While you're at it dear, could you edge the driveway and sidewalk before my parents get here...


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 7, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> *Scratches head, looks confused*...Shouldn't she be on the "zero turn ridding mower" while you are doing the weed eating and trimming with a commercial grade gas operated trimmer?....While you're at it dear, could you edge the driveway and sidewalk before my parents get here...


This ^^^^^


----------



## Brushpile (May 7, 2016)

Slingblade said:


> *Scratches head, looks confused*...Shouldn't she be on the "zero turn ridding mower" while you are doing the weed eating and trimming with a commercial grade gas operated trimmer?....While you're at it dear, could you edge the driveway and sidewalk before my parents get here...


She does, and I do. She's the mower driver, I'm just the hauler,.loader and unloader, gas and oil filler upper, belt putter onner, mechanic, and trimmer operator. But sometimed she ain't got time to wait on me.


----------



## capetrees (May 7, 2016)

you three should get a room .......


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 7, 2016)

Dewalt is offering a free 20v 3ah battery when you buy a blower kit with the blower and 5ah battery: http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/dewalt-dcbl720p1

These batteries works with Dewalts 20v line of tools drill, impact and saw all etc. Acme tool is a well respected retailer, to boot.


----------

